# مقاييس الحيا



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*مقاييس الحياة* 


.*لا** تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه ..

فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض ..

فهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة ..

ويخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة ..


لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر ..

ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط ..

فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر ..


لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..

فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..

يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان ..

فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل ..

في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق ..

ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب ..


لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان ..

هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه ..

ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة ..

والفرق شاسع و مدفون ..

بين المُعلن والمكنون ..


لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..

هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..

وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين


لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب ..

فهناك من قلبه تعفن داخل أضلعه ..

وهناك من مات ضميره وودعه ..

وعلى الضفة الأخرى آخر كتمت أنفاسه ..

وثالث قتل إحساسه مقبرته ..

في عينيه شاهد حزن عليه ..


لا يقاس البياض بالنقاء ولا السواد بالخبث ..

فالكفن أبيض والكحل لونه أسود ..

وبينهما يسكن الفرق ..


لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار ..

فكم من صغير عقله بارع ..

وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ ..


لا تقيسوا محبتكم بحجم حروفي ..

فما يحمله قلبي يعجز عن نثره قلمي ..

وما يسكبه مداد حبري ..

قليل من كثير في دمي يجري ..


يــا قـارئ خـطـي لا تـبـكـي عـلـى مـوتـي فـا الـيـوم أنا مـعـك وغـدا ً فـي الـتـراب ..

فإن عـشـت فـإنـي مـعـك وإن مـت فتبقى الذكرى .. ويا مـاراً على قـبري لا تـعـجب مـن أمـري .. 

بالأمـس كـنـت مـعـك وغـدا ً أنـت مـعـي . 
**
عاشر الناس معاشرة إن أحببتهم حنوا عليك وان مت بكوا عليك*

*منقول*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 أكتوبر 2008)

> لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..
> 
> فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كاندي بجد كلمات جميلة قوي
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*تأملات ادبية رائعة
شكرا" اخت كاندي
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

[/quote]لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..

هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..

وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين[/quote]

*جنان جدا" يا كاندى
موضوع اكثر من رائع
فعلا" كلام جميل جدا"جدا"
تسلمى على تعب محبتك*​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كاندي بجد كلمات جميلة قوي*
> *تسلم ايدك*


 

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *تأملات ادبية رائعة*​
> *شكرا" اخت كاندي*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (19 أكتوبر 2008)

لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..

هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..

وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين[/quote]

*جنان جدا" يا كاندى*
*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*فعلا" كلام جميل جدا"جدا"*

*تسلمى على تعب محبتك*​[/quote]


ميرسى لزوقك يا فيفيان يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sara23 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

_بجد بجد من احلى المواضيع اللى قريتها
بجد موضوع متميز
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _بجد بجد من احلى المواضيع اللى قريتها_​
> _بجد موضوع متميز_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك_​


 

ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك​


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلمات من ألقلب*

كلمات من ألقلب 


لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه .. 

فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض .. 

فهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة .. 

ويخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة .. 






لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر .. 

ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط .. 

فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر .. 






لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان .. 

فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان .. 

يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان .. 

فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل .. 

في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق .. 

ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب .. 





لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان .. 

هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه .. 

ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة .. 

والفرق شاسع و مدفون .. 

بين المُعلن والمكنون .. 





لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك .. 

هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة .. 

وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين 





لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب .. 

فهناك من قلبه تعفن داخل أضلعه .. 

وهناك من مات ضميره وودعه .. 

وعلى الضفة الأخرى آخر كتمت أنفاسه .. 

وثالث قتل إحساسه مقبرته .. 

في عينيه شاهد حزن عليه .. 




لا يقاس البياض بالنقاء ولا السواد بالخبث .. 

فالكفن أبيض والكحل لونه أسود .. 

وبينهما يسكن الفرق .. 




لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار .. 

فكم من صغير عقله بارع .. 

وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ .. 




لا تقيسوا محبتكم بحجم حروفي .. 

فما يحمله قلبي يعجز عن نثره قلمي .. 

وما يسكبه مداد حبري .. 

قليل من كثير في دمي يجري .. 


مـــــنــــــقـــول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



candy shop قال:


> لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..
> 
> فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..
> 
> ...


موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع يا كاندى
ميرسىىىىىى ليكى​


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*




> لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..
> 
> هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..
> 
> وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين



شكراااااااااااااا اخت كاندي
موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع انه مو ضوع جميل جدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



> لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه ..
> 
> فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض ..
> 
> ...


*موضوع جميل يا اخت كاندي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*

_



فما يحمله قلبي يعجز عن نثره قلمي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تعليق
موضوع جميل كالعادة




_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*

*موضوع جميييييل يا كاندى 

ربنا يعوضك..*​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع يا كاندى
> 
> ميرسىىىىىى ليكى​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا اخت كاندي
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> شكرا على مجهودك الرائع انه مو ضوع جميل جدا


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا اخت كاندي​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لا تعليق_
> _موضوع جميل كالعادة_
> 
> _
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: كلمات من ألقلب*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *موضوع جميييييل يا كاندى *​
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك..*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا مرمورتى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2009)

*مقاييس الحياة -*

*مقاييس الحياة !!*


 
*لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه ..*



*فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض ..*



*فهناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة ..*



*ويخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة ..*





*لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر ..*



*ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط ..*



*فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر ..*


 
*لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..*



*فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..*



*يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان ..*



*فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل ..*



*في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق ..*



*ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب ..*




*لا يقاس الحنان بالأحضان ..*



*هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه ..*



*ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة ..*



*والفرق شاسع و مدفون ..*



*بين المُعلن والمكنون ..*




*لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..*



*هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..*



*وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين*




*لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب ..*



*فهناك من قلبه تعفن داخل أضلعه ..*



*وهناك من مات ضميره وودعه ..*



*وعلى الضفة الأخرى آخر كتمت أنفاسه ..*



*وثالث قتل إحساسه مقبرته ..*



*في عينيه شاهد حزن عليه ..*


 
*لا يقاس البياض بالنقاء ولا السواد بالخبث ..*



*فالكفن أبيض والكحل لونه أسود ..*



*وبينهما يسكن الفرق ..*




*لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار ..*



*فكم من صغير عقله بارع ..*



*وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ ..*


 
*لا تقيسوا محبتكم بحجم حروفي ..*



*فما يحمله قلبي يعجز عن نثره قلمي ..*



*وما يسكبه مداد حبري ..*



*قليل من كثير في دمي يجري ..*


 
*يــا قـارئ خـطـي لا تـبـكـي عـلـى مـوتـي فـا الـيـوم أنا مـعـك وغـدا ً لا ..*



*فإن عـشـت فـإنـي مـعـك وإن مـت فتبقى الذكرى ..*



*بالأمـس كـنـت مـعـك وغـدا ً أنـت مـعـي *​ 



منقول



​








​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*

*



			لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..



هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..



وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق يمامتى 

تسلم ايدك ياقمر ​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*

موضوع يتكلم عن وجع اكتر الناس

اليومين دول

شكرااااا اخت كاندي

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 يناير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*

*كلام جمييييييل قوى ماما كاندى
عجز لسانى عن الكلام بجد ميرسى *


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*عندك حق يمامتى *_​
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك ياقمر *_​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع يتكلم عن وجع اكتر الناس
> 
> اليومين دول
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا مايكل 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: مقاييس الحياة -*



كيريا قال:


> *كلام جمييييييل قوى ماما كاندى*
> *عجز لسانى عن الكلام بجد ميرسى *


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## white rose (21 يناير 2010)

*حكمة الحياة ......*

ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً

لذلك .... 

لا تقاس الطيبة ببشاشة الوجه ..

فهناك قلوب تصطنع البياض ..
و هناك من يجيد تصنع الطيبة ..
و يخبئ بين زواياه خبثاً وريبة ..





رُبّ وجـه حـسن أخـفى نفسـاً خبيثـة .

لذلك .....

لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر ..
ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط ..
فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر ..





لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..

لأنه ....

كم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..
يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان ..
فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل ..
في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق ..
ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب .



لا تاسفن على غدر الزمان ..

ف.....

هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه ..
ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة ..
والفرق شاسع و مدفون ..
بين المُعلن والمكنون ..



لا تحسبوا رقصي بينكم طربا .. فالطير يرقص مذبوحا من الألم

لذلك ...

لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..
هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..
وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين




لا تقاس الحياة بنبض القلوب ..

لأنه ...
هناك من قلبه تعفن داخل أضلعه ..
وهناك من مات ضميره وودعه ..
وعلى الضفة الأخرى آخر كتمت أنفاسه ..
وثالث قتل إحساسه مقبرته ..
في عينيه شاهد حزن عليه ..




و لا يقاس البياض بالنقاء ولا السواد بالخبث ..

ف ...

الكفن أبيض والكحل لونه أسود ..
وبينهما يسكن الفرق ..



كما انه ...

لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار ..


فكم من صغير عقله بارع ..
وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ ..​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
مجهود رائع وربنا يبارك حضرتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

*الرب يسوع يبارك للموضوع

 الرائع جدا جدا*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر ..
ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط ..
فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر ..


ما اروع هذه الكلمات يا روز

موضوع تشكري عليه كتير

يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## tenaaaa (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

حلو اوي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



rabna mawgod قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
> مجهود رائع وربنا يبارك حضرتك
> ​



*ميرسي ليك

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## white rose (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



النهيسى قال:


> *الرب يسوع يبارك للموضوع
> 
> الرائع جدا جدا*




*شكرا كتير الك يا نهيسي

الرب يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



> لا تقاس العقول بالأعمار ..
> 
> 
> فكم من صغير عقله بارع ..
> وكم من كبير عقله خاوي فارغ ..


 
حكم جميلة 

مرسي يااقمرة ​


----------



## youhnna (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

*رووووووووووووووعة روز
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## white rose (23 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



كليمو قال:


> لا يقاس الجمال بالمظهر ..
> ومن الخطأ الاعتماد عليه فقط ..
> فقد يكون خلف جمال المظهر قبح جوهر ..
> 
> ...



*الشكر لمرورك يا كليمو 

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## white rose (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



tenaaaa قال:


> حلو اوي
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرسي يا تينا

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (24 يناير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> حكم جميلة
> 
> مرسي يااقمرة ​



*شكرا يا بنوتة يا قمرة

الرب يباركك*


----------



## white rose (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



youhnna قال:


> *رووووووووووووووعة روز
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسي يا يوحنا

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

                   لا تاسفن على غدر الزمان .. 
ف.....​ 
هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه ..
ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة ..
والفرق شاسع و مدفون ..
بين المُعلن والمكنون ..​ 


لا تحسبوا رقصي بينكم طربا .. فالطير يرقص مذبوحا من الألم​ 
لذلك ...​ 
لا تقاس السعادة بكثرة الضحك ..
هناك من يلبس قناع الابتسامة ..
وتحت القناع حزن دفين وغصات ألم وأنين​ 


يارب سلام
كلام غايه في الروعه
فعلا السعاده مش بالابتسامات الخرجيه
فعلا كلامك كله سليم وجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*

*يعيش الانسان مهما يعيش ولا يتعلم
فكم من الصدمات نحتضنها كل يوم  
كم من شخص نقابله وهو يخفى وراء ابتسامته كل الكراهيه لنا 
وفى كلمات محبته الزائفه كذب وخداع ونيه خبيثه
ميرررسى يا قمرر على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## white rose (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حكمة الحياة ......*



ضحكة طفل قال:


> لا تاسفن على غدر الزمان ..
> ف.....​
> هناك من يضمك بين أحضانه ..
> ويطعنك من الخلف بخنجر الخيانة ..
> ...



*شكرا يا قمر

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------

